# You are what you read- catechizing our kids



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 24, 2007)

On the HB

rsc


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 24, 2007)

excellent post - one that resonates with my own thoughts - thank you!


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 25, 2008)

I was one of those who went into catechism as though it were the 'Bataan Death March', definitely. We would cheat on Catechism tests, and the teacher wasn't all that surprised (or angry) when one of us got caught. But I grew up in a CRC bubble (church/school/Dutch society) and it wasn't until I went to a public school for my last year of high school that I realized just how weak my faith was and how easy it was to slide in a decidedly backwards direction. It had never been tested and I did not have the grounding I thought I did.


----------

